

Finding A Perl Module's Path - symkat
http://symkat.com/174/find-perl-module-path/

======
throw_away
slightly easier to remember (for me, at least)

perl -MData::Dumper -M<your-module> -e 'die Dumper(\%INC);'

------
mithun
Or just use App::whichpm

